# Black/Pinto Beans - PLEASE HELP!!!



## ErgoErgun (Jan 14, 2006)

I want to make black and pinto beans, and I'd appreciate separate recipes for both!~ I'm going to put them in homemade burritos!  I want to duplicate the quality of just a simple black or pinto bean like Qdoba or Chipotle. Thank you, please help! Mine always come out tasting flat!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 14, 2006)

*I would bet that both of these chains open*

a big can of them. Canned beans improve if you simmer them for a bit.


----------



## ErgoErgun (Jan 14, 2006)

Gretchen thanks but I'm starting out with dry beans.  I really need help from using dry beans.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Okay, the process is the same for both*

kinds if you are going to use them for burritos.
Get dried beans. Cover with water and either bring the water to a boil and turn off OR let sit in the water overnight.
Add a cut up onion, bring to a  boil and simmer (not boil) for 2-3 hours until tender.


----------



## ErgoErgun (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you for your help.  I have a few more questions.  What type of onion - red, spanish, white?  And how much onion should I use for 1 1/2 cups of dried beans?  Should I add anything else?  Oil?  What kind?  What about salt, or cumin?  And if so, how much?  I really want these to turn out GREAT.  Thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 14, 2006)

*One yellow onion.Salt and pepper to taste.*

If you want to add cumin or NM chile powder, do it to taste. I have never been impressed that there is any seasoning in their burrito beans which is why I suggested canned.
If you want a recipe for Cuban black beans or something like that, that is a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## Dina (Jan 14, 2006)

You'll never use canned beans again if you cook the beans this way.

Charro Beans

1 lb. dried pinto beans or black beans
8 cups water
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
6 strips bacon, choppped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 - 2 jalapeño or serrano peppers, chopped (add more or less depending on how spicy you like your food)
1 large tomato, chopped
1/2 c fresh cilantro, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Wash beans and place them in a large pot (with lid), add water and cook COVERED on LOW-MEDIUM heat for two hours.  While that is cooking, crisp the bacon in another skillet for about 5-7 minutes, add chopped onions and continue to cook another 5 minutes, add garlic and cook for ONLY 1 minute.  NOTE:  Garlic will become bitter if cooked too long.  (This process of cooking the vegetables will bring out more flavors to the beans, or to any meal.  Always use LOW-MEDIUM heat to cook everything for this recipe.)  Add the peppers, tomatoes and cilantro and continue to cook the beans for another 1-1/2 hour.  Add salt and pepper to taste and cook for another 30 minutes.   Enjoy!


----------



## ErgoErgun (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Dina!  And to keep the beans vegetarian, do you have any ideas?  I know the bacon adds a lot of flavor, but some people I'm cooking for don't eat meat.  Thank you.  Also, what type of tomato do you think works best?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2006)

Though it won't taste exactly the same as real bacon, you can substitute Bacoe's brand bacon bits, which if I'm not mistaken, are made from flavored soy protien.  This will keep your beans vegetarian.  Or, you can simply add a bit of hickory flavored liquid smoke and salt.  be careful with the liquid smoke.  It's powerful stuff.  A few drops is all that's generally required.  Just add to the cooked beans, stir, and taste.  Add move if necessary.

And I believe that for use in a burrito, you will need to mash the beans with a potato-masher.  Leave little chunks of broken beans.  Don't mash until smooth.  This will give everything a more interesting texture.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

